# Is a kayak a microskiff?



## ljk

Do kayaks count as a “microskiff?” I have a Hobie Pro Angler 12. I tell everyone it’s really a small boat, not a kayak.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

No.


----------



## crboggs

No.

Around here we ridicule Hobie PAs that have so much junk attached to them that they look like floating porcupines...I've seen some that have more rods waving around in holders than I do on my skiff for two anglers combined...


----------



## firecat1981

Nope, sorry. A microskiff needs to be designed to be powered, human power or adaptions don't quite count.

Many of us started on kayaks, but once you move up you will see they are generally worlds apart.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

crboggs said:


> No.
> 
> Around here we ridicule Hobie PAs that have so much junk attached to them that they look like floating porcupines...I've seen some that have more rods waving around in holders than I do on my skiff for two anglers combined...


And the idiots do crap like this. Passed by me so close I could almost poke them with the pointy end and then proceed to beat the bank I was poling down. Both had more crap stacked on their yaks than I had in my skiff. 

The close guy is only about two boat lengths away, btw, and cut me off by about 5 foot.


----------



## anytide

Target


----------



## topnative2

just a surfboard on roids


----------



## crboggs

MatthewAbbott said:


> The close guy is only about two boat lengths away, btw, and cut me off by about 5 foot.


Fuckery!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

crboggs said:


> Fuckery!


It took some serious restraint to not ram him. Lol


----------



## Scott Kor

MatthewAbbott said:


> And the idiots do crap like this. Passed by me so close I could almost poke them with the pointy end and then proceed to beat the bank I was poling down. Both had more crap stacked on their yaks than I had in my skiff.
> 
> The close guy is only about two boat lengths away, btw, and cut me off by about 5 foot.
> View attachment 109744


That's a DH in any boat. WTH? I hope you caught fish anyway.


----------



## ljk

I also have a 34 foot twin diesel boat. If I average out this bote and the Hobie would that qualify as a micro skiff?


----------



## Scott Kor

ljk said:


> Do kayaks count as a “microskiff?” I have a Hobie Pro Angler 12. I tell everyone it’s really a small boat, not a kayak.


ljk I own both. I have had some great days in my kayak. If it was my only way to get out, I would fish it hard. I hope that you have a blast in yours. But for me, there is nothing like a poling skiff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MatthewAbbott said:


> And the idiots do crap like this. Passed by me so close I could almost poke them with the pointy end and then proceed to beat the bank I was poling down. Both had more crap stacked on their yaks than I had in my skiff.
> 
> The close guy is only about two boat lengths away, btw, and cut me off by about 5 foot.
> View attachment 109744


For some reason they never get a chance to get that close to me on a shoreline I’m poling...


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Smackdaddy53 said:


> For some reason they never get a chance to get that close to me on a shoreline I’m poling...


 Hard to say something to someone when the don’t speak the same language you do...


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Scott Kor said:


> That's a DH in any boat. WTH? I hope you caught fish anyway.


I put a few fish in the boat before that. I was looking for sheepies at that point and they all blew out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MatthewAbbott said:


> Hard to say something to someone when the don’t speak the same language you do...


Push pole foot to the side of the head is universal


----------



## Guest

ljk said:


> Do kayaks count as a “microskiff?” I have a Hobie Pro Angler 12. I tell everyone it’s really a small boat, not a kayak.


I disagree with all the previous posts. A kayak is probably the most micro of microskiffs. The hobie is just as stable as a Gheenoe and can get skinnier than all those "microskiffs" that claim that they can float in 3-4 inches .


----------



## Guest

crboggs said:


> No.
> 
> Around here we ridicule Hobie PAs that have so much junk attached to them that they look like floating porcupines...I've seen some that have more rods waving around in holders than I do on my skiff for two anglers combined...


I hope that you also ridicule the skiffs with the 150's strapped to their transoms burning up the flats and scouring the seafloor, pounding the shore with wakes, and have more electronics than the space shuttle.


----------



## Guest

MatthewAbbott said:


> Hard to say something to someone when the don’t speak the same language you do...


What the heck does that comment mean?


----------



## Guest

MatthewAbbott said:


> It took some serious restraint to not ram him. Lol


That works? Then the kayaker would have ended up with a skiff, YOURS!


----------



## Guest

anytide said:


> Target


Don't incite violence on this site or you'll be reported to the administrator!


----------



## Guest

MatthewAbbott said:


> No.


Yes


----------



## topnative2

mike_parker said:


> Yes


Man, you sure can kill a thread in a heartbeat.................


----------



## Guest

topnative2 said:


> Man, you sure can kill a thread in a heartbeat.................


Funny, I've thought the same about you! Chill!


----------



## topnative2

mike_parker said:


> Funny, I've thought the same about you! Chill!


I stayed off the Dimm pres.thread.........


----------



## Guest

topnative2 said:


> I stayed off the Dimm pres.thread.........


And I do thank you for that.


----------



## topnative2

mike_parker said:


> And I do thank you for that.


just return the favor......


----------



## Guest

topnative2 said:


> just return the favor......


I haven't posted on "your" Go Mr. President thread [although I still look]. I guess that I didn't realize that this thread also "belongs" to you. Again, CHILL! Happy New Year


----------



## Guest

topnative2 said:


> just return the favor......


I just checked your Go Mr. Pres. thread, over 6000 replies and over 177,000 views. I don't think that my participation on that thread "killed it in a heartbeat".


----------



## topnative2

mike_parker said:


> I just checked your Go Mr. Pres. thread, over 6000 replies and over 177,000 views. I don't think that my participation on that thread "killed it in a heartbeat".


I guess I should of added a happy face to make the point of humor clearer...don't be so sensitive.......it was all in fun!!!!!!!!!!!!

mega dittos for the new year


----------



## crboggs

mike_parker said:


> I hope that you also ridicule the skiffs with the 150's strapped to their transoms burning up the flats and scouring the seafloor, pounding the shore with wakes, and have more electronics than the space shuttle.


Absolutely. I run a tunnel with tiller steering ... no electronics at all and my prop runs above my hull so I'm not scouring anything. I'm also decently self aware and acknowledge my often elitist attitude.

But then I never considered my kayak, my SUP, or my canoe to be a microskiff. I still have the canoe since fly from a canoe is about as purist as you can possibly get.

I also know from experience that a Hobie PA cannot float skinny with those pedal cheaters in action, so don't even go there.

Carry on and tight lines!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

ljk said:


> Do kayaks count as a “microskiff?” I have a Hobie Pro Angler 12. I tell everyone it’s really a small boat, not a kayak.


Only if you fabricate a transom and bolt a 15 to it.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

mike_parker said:


> That works? Then the kayaker would have ended up with a skiff, YOURS!





mike_parker said:


> Don't incite violence on this site or you'll be reported to the administrator!


Not around these parts. You seem a bit like the kid that always loved to tattle on everybody to the teacher. I doubt anytide cares if somebody says they would ram a boat that cut them off. Now let the big boys finish their discussion...

I wouldn’t have rammed him, but I’d have left the area on full step and not cared what my wake did. Maybe a tunnel could be useful after all!


----------



## karstopo

A kayak doesn’t have the range of an IC engine powered skiff. Isn’t one big advantage of a powered skiff is the ability to get to places out of range of most or all the kayaks?

We have loaded up kayaks into a Blue Wave and motored off to some distant marsh too shallow for that power boat and too distant for the kayaks. Seems like one big idea on a Microskiff is to combine the range of the power boat with the ability of a kayak to get into skinny water to stalk fish.

Most kayaks aren’t very stable for stand up fishing and that, in my experience, is often a big disadvantage for sight fishing. One reason I love my Commander kayak is that it is stand up cast and fish stable allowing for better vision of what’s around.

There different kinds of kayaks and different kinds of microskiffs and I don’t see skiffs and kayaks to be the same thing. Spot, stalk and shot sight fishing can be done from either type.


----------



## GaG8tor

We have Jackson Cudas we fish out of that are incredibly stable and actually built for standup fishing and most likely less tippy than a lot of skiffs on the market. I probably share the same view of other people on here that I want a skiff that can get me into the same water I fish now but to be able to get there quicker without having to play the wind and tides. I’m probably gonna ruffle some feathers with this one but I personally don’t consider the Hobies or any other paddle boat type craft a kayak. Those are basically petal boats like one would see at a theme park.


----------



## Guest

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Not around these parts. You seem a bit like the kid that always loved to tattle on everybody to the teacher. I doubt anytide cares if somebody says they would ram a boat that cut them off. Now let the big boys finish their discussion...
> 
> I wouldn’t have rammed him, but I’d have left the area on full step and not cared what my wake did. Maybe a tunnel could be useful after all!


First of all, the second post that you cited was "tongue in cheek", so get your panties in a wad. That's why I added the grinning emoji. 

As for your initial comments about ramming boats, tattling, and "big boys" I'm going to assume that you probably drive a jacked up 4x4, run some overpowered skiff, and are overcompensating for some basic deficency.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Is this going to turn into a ten page debate about kayaks versus microskiffs? It’s been settled, kayaks are absolutely not microskiffs and if we want to be technical a lot of us aren’t running microskiffs either.


----------



## GaG8tor

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Is this going to turn into a ten page debate about kayaks versus microskiffs? It’s been settled, kayaks are absolutely not microskiffs and if we want to be technical a lot of us aren’t running microskiffs either.


Naahh. I want to turn it into an “Is a paddle driven kayak really a kayak” debate. Just kidding. I’ll save that for the kayak fishermen who like dropping half as much money as a new skiff every year because it’s got a better GoPro mount.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

mike_parker said:


> First of all, the second post that you cited was "tongue in cheek", so get your panties in a wad. That's why I added the grinning emoji.
> 
> As for your initial comments about ramming boats, tattling, and "big boys" I'm going to assume that you probably drive a jacked up 4x4, run some overpowered skiff, and are overcompensating for some basic deficency.


Stock height Land Rover on BFG’s that gets wheeled regularly, 25 hp 2-stroke on the boat. No deficiencies. 

Guessing you’re a Prius with coexist and Hillary stickers, $4,000 kayak on top kinda guy?


----------



## Guest

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Stock height Land Rover on BFG’s that gets wheeled regularly, 25 hp 2-stroke on the boat. No deficiencies.
> 
> Guessing you’re a Prius with coexist and Hillary stickers, $4,000 kayak on top kinda guy?


Actually I too own [although sold] a 1965 109"series 2a Doormobile and a 73 series 3 88". No Hillary stickers , but I didn't vote for Trump. 2 Jackson kayaks on a trailer [too heavy to put on a roof]. Have a nice day, end of pissing match!


----------



## Ricky Wolbert

Hey guys a lot of different minds collided on this post, I own a CS J16 for 18 yrs now and I am a kayak fishing guide /instructor on the NJ coast, I teach common sense safety and rules of the road to newbies and guys that think they know it all . But I contest a kayak even with a motor is not a Micro Skiff as much as u wish it was ,


----------



## Cronced

I don't think a jon boat counts as a microskiff either, but I try to run mine in the spirit of one and try to contribute to the microskiff forum without being a dunce. I think that is why I've gotten leeway even when posting reports from a 90 foot tugboat which, we can all agree, is not a microskiff.


----------



## finbully

MatthewAbbott said:


> And the idiots do crap like this. Passed by me so close I could almost poke them with the pointy end and then proceed to beat the bank I was poling down. Both had more crap stacked on their yaks than I had in my skiff.
> 
> The close guy is only about two boat lengths away, btw, and cut me off by about 5 foot.
> View attachment 109744


Throw a jig and snag that thing. Then button down the drag and give the dumbass a ride using the big motor!


----------



## finbully

mike_parker said:


> I disagree with all the previous posts. A kayak is probably the most micro of microskiffs. The hobie is just as stable as a Gheenoe and can get skinnier than all those "microskiffs" that claim that they can float in 3-4 inches .


A skiff is a boat, so a microskiff is the smallest of those skiffs. Let's not reinvent mariners language here, please. A kayak is simply a kayak. I know these things - I looked it up on Wikipedia, on the internet.


----------



## Jgb06

The 'getting cut off by a kayaker' debate is interesting. I used to kayak fish a ton and one advantage of the kayak is I can pole about 3X faster than most skiffs. So guys run past me and cut in 1/2-3/4 of a mile in front of me, sometimes not even seeing me and then get upset when I pole around them. Of course I try to give them plenty of space when poling around them, but wind/wave action doesn't always allow that, so am I supposed to just pole in circles or turn around when they shoot in front of my line and then move slower than molasses??

On the original point a kayak is not a microskiff but lots of people are more successful fishing out of paddle craft on the flats than microskiffers who have amazing rigs but never actually learned to find fish.


----------



## dranrab

I am interested in what you teach. Do you have it in written form? 



Ricky Wolbert said:


> Hey guys a lot of different minds collided on this post, I own a CS J16 for 18 yrs now and I am a kayak fishing guide /instructor on the NJ coast, I teach common sense safety and rules of the road to newbies and guys that think they know it all . But I contest a kayak even with a motor is not a Micro Skiff as much as u wish it was ,


----------



## Ricky Wolbert

dranrab said:


> I am interested in what you teach. Do you have it in written form?


No I am hands on as part of my service for kayak fishing newbies, I teach from Self Rescue to how to paddle correctly and fishing techniques.


----------



## Capt.Ron

A kayak is not a skiff.....period.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capt.Ron said:


> A kayak is not a skiff.....period.


I can’t believe this thread is still going, this reply could have been the only one and been done.


----------

